
Show HN: How can narratology and NLP benefit from topological data analysis? - lcastricato
https://www.louiscastricato.com/post/topology-and-you-what-the-future-of-nlp-has-to-do-with-algebraic-topology
======
lcastricato
I am a soon to be computational narratology PhD student. I decided to take it
upon myself to try to increase public awareness of narratology (Its a cool
field, more people should know about it!)

As such, I decided to start a blog series about formally analyzing plot holes
and showing how these plot holes become apparent in the topological features
of an embedded narrative. This directly correlates with my PhD thesis
(creating a DNN to automatically detect plot holes in narratives, and suggest
ways to fix them) so I thought I'd be a prime candidate for writing a blog
about it!

Rebuttals are more than welcome btw! I will happily write a follow up piece :)

------
gardenfelder
Somewhat related, in support of topological algebras in matters of complex
situations, Nicholas Rashevsky published a paper "Topology and Life..." same
year Watson and Crick went public with the DNA story. Rashevsky was already
known for the invention of mathematical biology; what he proposed then is
Relational Biology, looking for the mathematics of organisms. Robert Rosen
followed him by introducing category theory, showing the mathematics of an
organism with a commutative diagram.

~~~
lcastricato
yep! Biological topology is a MASSIVE topic. I should get caught up with the
literature at some point

[https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/240499v1](https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/240499v1)

